# Eldar Base Sizes



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

Not sure I'm posting this in the correct forum, but I think so. I've got some old models, with the old square bases. I'm trying to get them re-based onto the round bases and I cannot find out if they need 40mm Bases or 60mm Bases. The Avatar on the GW site states that it comes with a 40mm base, so I'm good there. However the Wraithlord and War Walkers I'm not sure about. I know Killer Kans and SM Dreadnaughts come on 60mm bases so I think that is what I need. Can someone confirm this for me?

Thanks


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am pretty sure that they use 60mm, I don't think the WL would fit on a 40.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Djinn, I was hoping that would be the case as I've already re-based the WL on a 60mm base and didn't want to have to do it again as I'm happy with the way it turned out. The 40mm base would have been a tight fit, but he was on a 40mm square base to start with.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

The War Walker does indeed come with a 60mm base


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

both of them are on 60 mm


----------

